# Seltsames Problem



## Warhamster (6. April 2002)

Erstmal moin an alle die das hier lesen.

Ich habe zwei Netzwerkkarten in meinem Rechner. Eine 100 Mbit auf eth0 und eine 10 Mbit auf eth1. Die 100er ist eine PCI und die 10er eine ISA. Die ISA habe ich dann nachträglich eingebunden weil Linux sie nicht erkannt hat. Auch eine IP habe ich ihr zugewiesen. Wie es aussieht wenn ich ifconfig eingebe möchte ich euch mal eben zeigen:

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:84:3E:23:4E
          inet addr:192.168.1.5  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:74 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:87 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100
          RX bytes:6212 (6.0 Kb)  TX bytes:8014 (7.8 Kb)
          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xe400

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0F:C4:C8:6B
          inet addr:192.168.1.4  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100
          RX bytes:761 (761.0 b)  TX bytes:60 (60.0 b)
          Interrupt:5 Base address:0x2a0

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:3924  Metric:1
          RX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:1196 (1.1 Kb)  TX bytes:1196 (1.1 Kb)


So sieht das aus. Sieht alles super aus und auch so als würde es funktionieren. Es funktioniert aber nicht wirklich. Wenn ich das Kabel in der 100er Karte (eth0) eingesteckt habe kann ich den Rechner über die IP 192.168.1.5 und über die IP 192.168.1.4 connecten. Das ist doch schon mal seltsam. Stecke ich das Kabel aber in meine 10er (eth1) dann kann ich meinen Rechner nicht mehr connecten, und das über keine der beiden IPs.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Danke.

MfG Warhamster


----------



## DieDistribution (6. April 2002)

huhu, ich bin die distribution.

du grünschnabel hast doch eh keinen plan davon. 0% erfahrung. was solln das ???
hälst dich wohl fuer den tollen linux distribunator was ???


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (7. April 2002)

@DieDistribution: Was zum Teufel soll denn das? Spinnst Du eigentlich?

@Warhamster: Gib mir mal bitte Daten zu Deinem System (Distribution, Netzwerkkarten). Wie hast Du die Karten installiert?


----------



## Warhamster (7. April 2002)

Moin Digi.

Also als Distribution nutze ich Slackware. Zuvor habe ich schon Redhat genommen aber damit hat es genauso wenig gefunzt. Achja, Suse 7.3 habe ich auch mal angetestet aber die erkennt keine Karte und Suse gefällt mir eh nicht.

Die 100Mbit Netzwerkkarte auf eth0 ist eine Allied 2500 AT. Sie hat einen Realtek 8139 Chipsatz und sie ist eine PCI Karte. Sie funktioniert übrigens prima.

Die 10Mbit ist auf eth1 und ist eine Realtek 8019AS. Es ist noch eine ISA Karte. Da war es nicht so einfach das Modul mit der richtigen I/O zu finden. Ich habe dann schließlich folgendes eingegeben.

modprobe ne io=0x2a0    (so konnte ich die Karte schonmal laden)

Außerdem habe ich in der modules.cfg alias eth1 ne angegeben und mit ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.4 habe ich ihr dann noch eine IP gegeben und alles sah dann so aus wie ifconfig in meinem vorigen Post.

Noch eine Info zum Kernel, ich nutze momentan den Kernel 2.2.19. Aber ich denke nicht dass es an der Version des Kernels liegt, denn immerhin ist der noch wesentlich neuer als die ISA Karte und müsste die auch ohne Probs unterstützen. Und Redhat mit der Kernelversion 2.4.XX hat es auch nicht geschafft.
So, ich hoffe du kannst mir helfen und schon mal danke.

MfG Warhamster


----------

